# Share some pictures!



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

He's a cutie! 
Levi says weeeeeee!


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you!!  Levi is so pretty


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

Frist 2 are of my 4 year old appy named 2 bits. last ones of vanna (mom) and raina (baby)








funny pic we were tring to do showmanship when this happened 








this was 2 years ago. i keep it to remind me why i got a blanket lol








these are my aunts horses. i took the picture tho


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

awe your horses are so pretty!  heres my boy Cody <3










when i was bored and decided to braid his mane 









he goes sorta bay in the summer 









one of my favorite pictures of him








one of my fav pics of myself and him









my first time riding him (before the possibility of owning him waseven thought of) you can also see how black he gets in the winter, compared to his summer colour, pretty neat i think.


----------



## kendrawrrr (Nov 17, 2011)

Everyones horses are soo beautiful!!! One day I'll have my own to share... ;\


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

You mean...you're not here to feed me?








Whatcha doin?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics everyone! Here's a few of my gang.

Buttons 23 (on left) and her daughter, Piney on the right. 







Haley, 14







The old man, Hondo - he will be 30 this year







Jana Banana, 24 was my youth mare, now owns my 6 yr old daughter 







Lacey, 9 (hubby's trail horse, my broodmare)







Rags, 7







Woodstock aka Knothead, 5 yo







Dynasty, 15







Merit, at 4 months







Missy Moo - my only non QH, 19 yo Hanoverian mare


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's me and Cheyenne


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyones horses look beautiful <3 :happydance:


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's Rocket my 7 year old Tb 








Artie 2 1/2 years 








Best budds








Buddy the old man we Feed. He's 26 years old and his owners only do the bare minimum. He has cushings as well.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's my APHA registered 19month old chestnut overo gelding.....

He's 1/2 TB, 1/2 Paint


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Me and Johnny (11 year old QH; my mom's trail pony)









Me and Sheena (18 year old Arab/welsh mare; my event pony)









Me and Grace (12year old TB mare; my new eventer)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My beautiful lady, Flicka


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is my monstrosity...er, I mean, my boy, Aires. ;-) He's a 30-month-old Percheron/paint cross. He's about 15.3hh at the withers and 16.1hh at the butt right now. Yes, we're going through yet ANOTHER growth spurt. lol

This is the most recent pic I have of him, taken a few days ago. He is on relatively level ground in this pic.  And that's a standard four-rail fence panel. So yes, he IS that tall, it's not an illusion. lol And yes, I know he's muddy. Little ****** insists on sleeping in the low spot of his stall.









If Photobucket wasn't hating me right now, I'd post a couple more pics.


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

awwww i love all your horses......... will post some pics of my babys soon


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Oliver aka OLLIE <3. 5 yr old paint gelding

































Misty aka MistyMoo or just Moo 15 yr old QH Appaloosa


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

Quarters - Buttons &Hondo are BEAUTIFUL! They don't even look their age


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

&everyone's horses are GORGEOUS! They look so nice &well kept  Thanks for sharing &continue to post pictures !!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Tejas- your Paint is AMAZING!!! I LOOVE him!!! SOO pretty and cute!! Love the first picture the most


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you I absolutely adore the little guy.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

So many pretty horses! I have one  An almost 19 month old Arab/Paint cross filly named Izzie  She's about 14.2ish right now.

At her former owners









And more recently (within the 6 months I've owned her)

























And her first show lol









Favorite picture ever of her


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tazzie-beautiful horse but i must ask, what is on the top of your barn???


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

*Kidd  3 years old. Rescued from a holding pen in Nevada. Already broke to ride , best horse I ever owned. When I first got him I had a drug problem. Having a hard time findin' out who saved who.*









_Butterfly Lips._








_Silly Boy!































_


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

love love love him!!!


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheyennes mom in the first pic are you riding in a english saddle with a western bridle


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> Tazzie-beautiful horse but i must ask, what is on the top of your barn???


LOL, common question I've been getting  We board at a farm, and the owners lease the roof of the barn to hang tobacco in. Horses don't bother it, and the barn serves another purpose


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

PonyGuru said:


> Cheyennes mom in the first pic are you riding in a english saddle with a western bridle


 Yes I am. I know when you're riding english you shouldn't use western because of the collection and such, but I wasn't really collecting that day, we were only doing it for the pictures haha so I used my western


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheyennes mom said:


> Yes I am. I know when you're riding english you shouldn't use western because of the collection and such, but I wasn't really collecting that day, we were only doing it for the pictures haha so I used my western


I actually didn't know that. Thanks for the bit of information


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

PonyGuru said:


> I actually didn't know that. Thanks for the bit of information


 oh, ok...no problem haha I thought you were going to warn me not to do it for such and such reasons haha But yeah, my instructor told me not to use my western if I'm doing collection in english so I just go by that haha but occasionally I'll use my western bridle for english because it's nicer for pictures than my english one.


----------



## Skyboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, all! Here are some pics of my new boy Sky's Sunburst! I've had him all of 10weeks now. He's an 8 1/2yr old Tennessee Walking horse, about 14hands. He was a bit on the skinny side when I got him but has filled out beautifully!  
Here he is as of about a week ago. My husband's been taking a weekly picture to track his changes! He is registered as a chestnut roan so his coat changes during the year! Very cool!








Here we are snuggling a bit. I really like this guy! Such a sweetheart but almost too smart for his own good! 








And his pretty face! I just love my new boy!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope this doesn't offend anyone. My wife went to a Christmas party on Friday and got a some earmuffs as a present. I didn't want to start a new thread but I wanted to share a photo of her horse wearing the earmuffs. It's hilarious, we think. Beware some may consider it nudity.








He's kind of a perverted horse. He loves boobs and will nuzzle his face into them. Now he has some on his head.

I apologize if I offened anyone.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Well these are my three boys.the first is of all three the little bay paint is Cody hes 3, the big bay is my QH whos 13 and the big black and white paint is my 4 year old. the second and third is my 4 year old second is him in my new saddle. third is a week or 2 after i got him.


----------



## CopperPenny18 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is my my paint gelding, Copper Penny. He is 4 years old. This is my favorite picture of him.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^aww you're horse is soo cute!! 
omg I love that breast collar!! So pretty!


----------



## CopperPenny18 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^aww you're horse is soo cute!!
> omg I love that breast collar!! So pretty!


Haha. Thanks!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

us and pets, I want to see a photo of your wife wearing her new ear muffs..... in public.


----------

